# Oil line Restrictor



## raven2xs (Apr 4, 2008)

I am in the process of doing an engine change and need a new restrictor for the oil line to the oil pressure sender. It has 1\8 pipe threads on one end and #2D, I think, nipple on the other end. Anybody have any info on where to get a new one?


----------

